# Dragonfly on Perch IV



## amrannoordin (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi all. I am new here. This is my first contribution here. Critiques are most welcome.


----------



## michakac (Oct 16, 2011)

I like light in this shoot .
Great colors-so juicy.Nice shoot


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice shot! You should try shooting them while they are flying! Fun!


----------



## kyrontf (Oct 16, 2011)

Cool stuff.  I like the blur on the wings.


----------



## Overread (Oct 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forums amrannoordin - and a great start with a good shot of dragon 

You might want to use image tags in the future however - just put :

[ img ] paste photo url here [ /img ]

without the space and it will place the photo into the forum as now shown above in your original post where I put the image tags around the direct url link for the photo for you.

Hope to see you around the site and good shooting.


----------



## joealcantar (Oct 16, 2011)

Cool shot and welcome to the forum,  I like the colors in the shot. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## arkipix1001 (Oct 16, 2011)

very nice...


----------



## amrannoordin (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks, very much Overread, for the editing and HTML tip. Very much appreciated. Wasn't sure how to go about doing that!

Thanks very much to all the kind words. Yeah, I like the light and colors (bokeh) very much. 

Charlie: Flying dragonflies? Been trying.... never been successful


----------



## jrice12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Image is too small (and low res) to give much CC. Terrific background, nice simply geometry and good subject isolation. Motion blur on wings gives a sense of action. Perhaps the subject scale is on the small size (might have cropped a bit tighter).


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 17, 2011)

amrannoordin said:


> Charlie: Flying dragonflies? Been trying.... never been successful



check out some of my threads in the Macro section.. even have some tips on it....   http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/256194-practicing-aerial-captures.html


----------



## amrannoordin (Oct 18, 2011)

@jrice12: Thank you for the feedback about the need to crop. I didn't want the dragonfly to overwhelmed the whole photo when I composed it. Personally, I find closer crops to be constrictive. I also avoid cropping further during editing. So most of my shots are actually uncropped. It is just a personal preference  But I understand your point. Thanks again 

@cgipson1: Yeah I did check out your threads. Very interesting. A friend of mine managed to do that on his maiden macro outing. That has always bemused me


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes... I shoot a lot of Dragonflies. Have several large ponds right across the street from where I live, so it is convenient. Funny about your friend!


----------



## heroes19 (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow, very good composition and the bokeh effect. Clarity and sharpeness is well done, but a bit over-saturated.


----------



## amrannoordin (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for the critique, heroes19


----------

